# setting up my ram in bios?



## weaz4200 (Dec 27, 2008)

i hope someone can help me...i am pretty new to this and im stuck... i just bought the gigabyte ga-ep45t-ds3r/ds3 motherboard and 2x2gig (patriot memory) PDC34G1600ELK (DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.8v) with the board being 1600 fsb and ddr3 can be overclocked to 1900...i am only getting the memory at 1333 and windows reports the ram at 3.25GB. i think i heard that since im using windows xp pro sp2 i can only get 3.3 out of my 4 Gb of memory...if thats all i could get without switching to 64 bit windows or vista then...oh well...the processor(intel core 2 duo E8400 1300FSB) is at 3.0GHz.. so what i wanna know is how much can i overclock the 3.0GHZ to (what settings can i do before it becomes unstable),am i only gonna be limited to 3.25GB from the ram instead of the full 4GB, and what do i need to set the bios to so i can run the ram at the number that its supposed to be(1600) and not what its at right now(1333)... hope someone can help..thanks in advance...ROB...sorry..i forgot to add i used memset3.6 just to see whats up...this is what it says...my memory is ddr2 666.8MHz fsb/dram 1:2. I changed the timing from 7-7-7-20 to 9-9-9-24(those are the numbers on the sticker)... i dont understand how thats possible that it says the ram is ddr2 when its supposed to be ddr3.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

okay, i gotta break this apart



weaz4200 said:


> i hope someone can help me...i am pretty new to this and im stuck... i just bought the gigabyte ga-ep45t-ds3r/ds3 motherboard and 2x2gig (patriot memory) PDC34G1600ELK (DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.8v) with the board being 1600 fsb and ddr3 can be overclocked to 1900...i am only getting the memory at 1333 and windows reports the ram at 3.25GB. i think i heard that since im using windows xp pro sp2 i can only get 3.3 out of my 4 Gb of memory...if thats all i could get without switching to 64 bit windows or vista then...oh well...the processor(intel core 2 duo E8400 1300FSB) is at 3.0GHz..





> so what i wanna know is how much can i overclock the 3.0GHZ to (what settings can i do before it becomes unstable)


The highest stable i've seen an 8400, is 3.2 to 3.4, dependng on motherboard options and voltage.



> ,am i only gonna be limited to 3.25GB from the ram instead of the full 4GB,


on 32 bit OS, yes



> and what do i need to set the bios to so i can run the ram at the number that its supposed to be(1600) and not what its at right now(1333)


333*9 = 3 GHZ, 333*4 = 1333 MHZ

400*8 = 3.2 GHz, 400*4 = 1600 MHZ

change multipier to 8 instead of 9, change FSB from 333 to 400 in steps of 10, in case you hit a FSB wall.



> ... hope someone can help..thanks in advance...ROB...sorry..i forgot to add i used memset3.6 just to see whats up...this is what it says...my memory is ddr2 666.8MHz fsb/dram 1:2. I changed the timing from 7-7-7-20 to 9-9-9-24(those are the numbers on the sticker)... i dont understand how thats possible that it says the ram is ddr2 when its supposed to be ddr3.


Most likely application error. try CPU-Z from cpuid.com


----------



## weaz4200 (Dec 27, 2008)

here is a link of screen shot from cpu-z.... http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/2227/cpuzfa4.jpg


> dependng on motherboard options and voltage


 what else do you wanna know? what voltages should i look at changing?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

GA boards are, in general, simple overclockers. 

in BIOS root menu, press ctrl + F1. Then go to M.I.T. (i forget what they call it), and it should give you a bunch of options. Change ratio from x9 to x8, and change FSB to 350 MHZ. Then set voltages to manual (yes, it will likely scream at you) and bump the vcore up my 0.05 volts. save settings, reboot. It should then come up at 2.8 GHz and 1400 MHz RAM.

If successful, go to 365 MHz. will be 2.92 GHz and 1460 MHz. If it doesn't post, go back in and bump voltage another .05 volts.

Next, 380 MHz. This is usually where FSB walls appear, from 370 to 420 MHz. If it passes, go to 400 and call it good.


----------



## weaz4200 (Dec 27, 2008)

did what you said changed 9x th 8x...set at 350MHz...manual on vcore..the thing is it ran fine for a little bit but one program froze up and it restarted....you said bump the vcore up .05. when i switch over to manual what should i start at? cause on auto i think it start at 1.25..in bios it says 1.25/auto... so should i add the .05 to the 1.25 or should i set a different number to start off then bump it up gradually...?


----------



## weaz4200 (Dec 27, 2008)

it seems i cant get better than 1333..which is a bunch of BS! oh and tech support when i called was no help...Freakin worthless...so thank you *magnethead* for attempting to help but it seems im stuck with my current setup. i guess next time i put together another computer a GIGABYTE motherboard is out of the question...just a worthless paper weight and a waste of money, seeing as tech support wont even help... i could understand trying to overclock it past its limit but not even being able to run my ram at 1600 being that the board is made to support it really angers me...once again thanks...ill still check this post incase someone can offer me some advice or new info.


----------

